# Geco .22 lr Semi-Auto 40gr LRN - 7,500 Rounds



## Joshuabud (Dec 30, 2013)

***SOLD**Geco .22 lr Semi-Auto 40gr LRN - 7,500 Rounds*

I have a total of 15 bricks @ $80 each. This is not cheap ammo and I'm not trying to gouge anyone just looking to help those looking for bulk ammo.

I have 5,000 rounds available for purchase.​
$8 per 50 - $80 per 500 - $800 5000​
Search around for reviews on this ammo you'll find that it's very good stuff!

Geco .22 lr Semi-Auto 40gr LRN

Designed and optimized for use in semi-auto (self-loading) rifles and handguns, the Geco .22 l.r. Semi-Auto is produced under exacting standards and the highest quality control. The 40 Grain lead round nose feeds properly in semi-auto rimfire handguns and rifles.

Anyone looking for convincing and at the same time favorably priced rimfire cartridges and airgun pellets will find just what they want with GECO: target shooters can always depend on the cartridge's perfect functioning, consistent performance and good precision.

GECO Rifle is a reliable rimfire ammunition to guarantee required standards of accuracy at an extremely favorable price.

GECO - ALL YOU NEED!

•Caliber : .22 Long Rifle 
•Bullet Weight : 40 Grain 
•Bullet Style : Lead Round Nose 
•Muzzle Velocity : 1083 fps

Can take credit cards but buy will pay 4% fee no exceptions.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:shocked:Still seems abit high for me.


----------



## Joshuabud (Dec 30, 2013)

Dunkem said:


> :shocked:Still seems abit high for me.


I would agree with you on that but the price is low for other bulk purchase opportunities. Some offers out there are upwards of $.24+ per round! Unfortunately I don't see it getting better any time soon which is why I ponied up the capital to help some other folks out if they want bulk.

Thanks for looking though.

Here is a link to same manufacturer but ammo that's meant mainly for bolt actions.

https://alamoammo.com/rifle-ammo/22-long-rifle/22-lr-geco-40-gr-lrn-50-rnds-m-id-22lf40-upc-4000294132544?#xml


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Hope you didnt take my comments wrong.I just have a hard time paying for ammo these days.Maybe it will quiet down sometime


----------



## Joshuabud (Dec 30, 2013)

I doubt it's going to quite down any time soon. The market price for ammo is going up therefore future pricing is going to change.

This ammo has been sold. Thanks all for your interest.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It is actually calming down. Just bought two cases yesterday for $25 with free shipping, so did my neighbor. I am not familiar with this ammo, but there certainly is a difference between premium and bulk. I prefer bulk, never had any issue with it and I am not in a competition, just taking the kids out for some fun.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

If you wanted to help others with bulk purchases wouldn't the price drop as they purchase more of it from you. Just adding a zero to each side shows that you really couldn't care less if they bought 50 or 5000.;-)


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Sportsman's still sells bricks around here for $23 each. You just gotta stand in line and I can buy mini mags for $7/100. Congrats on selling them, but ****...


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I still love how folks bitch about the price of PREMIUM ammo. In reality, it hasn't gone up like the prices being charged for the cheap bulk stuff. Before you complain about the price, educate your self as to what you are buying. PREMIUM TARGET AMMO IS EXPENSIVE AND ALWAYS HAS BEEN. SPECIALTY AMMO IS EXPENSIVE AND ALWAYS HAS BEEN. If you want the price of ammo to come down, quit buying every box you can. Buy what you need, and you don't NEED 50,000 boxes in your basement.


----------



## Joshuabud (Dec 30, 2013)

This ammo is great stuff that's for sure. Wish I could afford to shoot only match grade ammo but at the prices I just can't.


----------



## Joshuabud (Dec 30, 2013)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> If you wanted to help others with bulk purchases wouldn't the price drop as they purchase more of it from you. Just adding a zero to each side shows that you really couldn't care less if they bought 50 or 5000.;-)


After shipping that's about what it cost me to purchase. I'm certainly didn't make a killing on this ammo, in the end I didn't even get a break on my own ammo that I kept from my bulk purchase aside from the upfront savings for buying in bulk. I don't see many others out there putting over a grand of their own money up to help others save a few pennies per round. Thanks again all for looking and I'll post if I find any other good deals on bulk and pick it up to pass on what little savings I can. Cheers.


----------



## Joshuabud (Dec 30, 2013)

*No offense taken*



Dunkem said:


> Hope you didnt take my comments wrong.I just have a hard time paying for ammo these days.Maybe it will quiet down sometime


Honestly I didn't have the luxury of knowing how cheap and readily available .22lr ammo once was because I had other interests. I hate paying these prices too even though I don't know any different. I do know .22lr is much cheaper than .223 and just as much fun at the indoor range if not more because I'm saving so much money. A few more trips to the range and the Ruger SR-22 Rifle I bought will have paid for itself in savings.


----------

